# Law vs. Marco



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Who wins?

Location: Onigashima rooftop

Is Marco a good counter to law?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 1, 2022)

Marco is a bit above Law still


----------



## JustSumGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Post Big Mom battle Law wins.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2022)

new gen > old

Marco stepped down, Law stepped up

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Would k room matter? Marco can regenerate a lot and would likely outlast law


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2022)

50/50. It will be a stamina contest since Marco has regen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Would k room matter? Marco can regenerate a lot and would likely outlast law


Of course it would matter. Marco’s regeneration has its limits, and he reached that during his fight against King & Queen without either of the Calamities needing to go all out.

And “KROOM” far surpasses anything in either of King or Queen’s arsenal.

If that lands after a drawn out fight Marco shouldn’t recover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Marco is a great matchup against law. Law has heavy hitters that take alot of stamina(great against durability, horrible against regen)
Someone like luffy or yamato that can dish out decent consistent damage is a better matchup to marco.
Kroom would be a waste to use against marco because it probably will use more stamina than marco will healing from it. It would be smart for law to restrict himself to mid tier moves.

Marcos stats are probably all around slightly better as well.

Marco high diff.

Kidd might also be a better matchup against marco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

Law of course. Marco's main strength is useless against this guy. His zoan stats also won't help him against a guy with that fruit


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Law of course. Marco's main strength is useless against this guy. His zoan stats also won't help him against a guy with that fruit


His main strength is invaluable against this guy. Law has extremely taxing extremely hard hitting attacks and marco can just regen from them like nothing happened.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 1, 2022)

Marco is a better fighter in CqC and physically on another level.

Law’s offense is far more devastating. It’d be a question of if Marco can read Law properly and avoid attacks like Injection Shot. Something like Kroom and Shock Willie would have to land if Marco was caught off guard, for now. I don’t think he’ll make that mistake.

Narratively, Law is probably ready and able to take him down now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Law of course. Marco's main strength is useless against this guy. His zoan stats also won't help him against a guy with that fruit


Over way around. Marco is actually at huge advantage here since by feats Law can use Kroom 3-4 times maximum while Marco easily restored his entire body without much strain. Which is far more dangerous than just some internal damage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Of course it would matter. Marco’s regeneration has its limits, and he reached that during his fight against King & Queen without either of the Calamities needing to go all out.
> 
> And “KROOM” far surpasses anything in either of King or Queen’s arsenal.
> 
> If that lands after a drawn out fight Marco shouldn’t recover.


Read darkrasengan’s take. Law’s big moves are one hard to get off and two taxing meaning law will be gassed and Marco can easily regenerate.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

Corax said:


> Over way around. Marco is actually at huge advantage here since by feats Law can use Kroom 3-4 times maximum while Marco easily restored his entire body without much strain. Which is far more dangerous than just some internal damage.


How do you know Law can only use it 3-4 times? Not to mention it might just be enough. Marco was exhausted from fighting King, his durability is highly overestimated.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Read darkrasengan’s take. Law’s big moves are one hard to get off and two taxing meaning law will be gassed and Marco can easily regenerate.


Why are they hard to get off? If anything, Marco will have more trouble tagging him and his AP is sh*t for a guy who took a full beating from BM and is still breathing.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Why are they hard to get off? If anything, Marco will have more trouble tagging him and his AP is sh*t for a guy who took a full beating from BM and is still breathing.


His AP is bad I’ll give you that. But Marco could keep up with kizaru, he’s not slow and when law charges his attacks Marco wont easily be tagged. And if law misses, he will be gassed. Marco’s victory will come from outlasting and doing damage over time.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> His AP is bad I’ll give you that. But Marco could keep up with kizaru, he’s not slow and when law charges his attacks Marco wont easily be tagged. And if law misses, he will be gassed. Marco’s victory will come from outlasting and doing damage over time.


Marco's stamina isn't that good either. Also we can bet on the fact that his awakening can also seriously hurt Marco, if the guy could be hurt by King.
Marco's fast, but in cqc he easily got tagged by Mama. If BM also used adcoc on Law & Kidd, then there goes even the "outlasting" scenario for Marco.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Marco's stamina isn't that good either. Also we can bet on the fact that his awakening can also seriously hurt Marco, if the guy could be hurt by King.
> Marco's fast, but in cqc he easily got tagged by Mama. If BM also used adcoc on Law & Kidd, then there goes even the "outlasting" scenario for Marco.


He was hurt by king and queen, they hurt him repeatedly over a good amount of time. He tanked Yasaka no magatama, he can handle big attacks. 

We never saw her use adcoc. Law can easily get gassed out and if he misses his awakening attacks it’s over.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He was hurt by *king and queen*, they hurt him repeatedly over a good amount of time. He tanked Yasaka no magatama, he can handle big attacks.
> 
> We never saw her use adcoc. Law can easily get gassed out and if he misses his awakening attacks it’s over.


He only fought the 2 of them briefly and they were in base. After that, he 1v1 King and actually pretty much lost.

Law doesn't gas out easily at all.

Why would yasaka no magatama be strong ? It's an AOE attack and definitely not one of Kizaru's strongest attacks.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Feb 1, 2022)

Law using kroom anesthesia on my favorite chicken Marco, colored



 

@Shunsuiju 

...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 1, 2022)

1v1 Marco kicks his ass. Law can only really shine when he has distractions, proven against Doflamingo, Kaido, and Big Mom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> He only fought the 2 of them briefly and they were in base. After that, he 1v1 King and actually pretty much lost.
> 
> Law doesn't gas out easily at all.
> 
> Why would yasaka no magatama be strong ? It's an AOE attack and definitely not one of Kizaru's strongest attacks.


So queen weakened him before he left. Or do you believe that Marco isn’t even YC1 level?


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> So queen weakened him before he left. Or do you believe that Marco isn’t even YC1 level?


I believe he is just Yc1 level.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I believe he is just Yc1 level.


Ok same here. Queen played a part in taking him down or else it makes no sense for king to low diff him.


----------



## Bash24 (Feb 1, 2022)

I view them on the same level but i see Marco winning due to match up advantages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Feb 1, 2022)

They are roughly equal, so it comes down to how effective Law's stuff is against Marco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 1, 2022)

Marco's regeneration. 

It's simultaneously overpowered and useless according to the OL. In some threads it's the only thing that makes him the fighter he is, what allows him to keep up with the Admirals and the only reason he kicked the Calamities around. 

In others it's limited, eats away his stamina and the opponent will just beat him without resistance until it runs out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Read darkrasengan’s take. Law’s big moves are one hard to get off and two taxing meaning law will be gassed and Marco can easily regenerate.


That’s simply not true. Aside from his awakening none of Law’s higher end moves were said to be taxing for him. In fact, he demonstrated the ability to use all of them fairly casually on the rooftop. He’s also never had an issue with landing them, either.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Marco's regeneration.
> 
> It's simultaneously overpowered and useless according to the OL. In some threads it's the only thing that makes him the fighter he is, what allows him to keep up with the Admirals and the only reason he kicked the Calamities around.
> 
> In others it's limited, eats away his stamina and the opponent will just beat him without resistance until it runs out.


Almost as if ability match ups depend on the participating characters


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> That’s simply not true. Aside from his awakening none of Law’s higher end moves were said to be taxing for him. In fact, he demonstrated the ability to use all of them fairly casually on the rooftop. He’s also never had an issue with landing them, either.


Gk another higher end move that needs a distraction.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Gk another higher end move that needs a distraction.


Law using a distraction one time doesn’t mean he needs it in every scenario. Strange argument for a character with spatial manipulation that allows him to freely swap himself with anything. His ability allows him to exploit openings better than any other character in the series. 

Law didn’t even need a distraction for GK against Kaido.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Law using a distraction one time doesn’t mean he needs it in every scenario. Strange argument for a character with spatial manipulation that allows him to freely swap himself with anything. His ability allows him to exploit openings better than any other character in the series.
> 
> Law didn’t even need a distraction for GK against Kaido.


He got an injection shot on kaido when he was focused on Zoro and law. I don’t recall him getting off GK.

It’s a trend. He needed it for big mom, doffy and kaido. Marco is a YFM level guy he won’t be an easy target to hit.

Eos law may be different, but atm he needs help with launching these attacks.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He got an injection shot on kaido when he was focused on Zoro and law. I don’t recall him getting off GK.
> 
> It’s a trend. He needed it for big mom, doffy and kaido. Marco is a YFM level guy he won’t be an easy target to hit.
> 
> Eos law may be different, but atm he needs help with launching these attacks.




Gotta be able to differentiate between an actual “need”, and a character simply taking advantage of an opportunity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> How do you know Law can only use it 3-4 times? Not to mention it might just be enough. Marco was exhausted from fighting King, his durability is highly overestimated.


He used it only 2 times vs BM. This is a very taxing high end move and he said it himself. Even 4 times might be an overestimation of his abilities though. 4 times might be enough but not likely. Marco regenerated his entire body in MF easily and in Wano he used it for like an hour+healed all fodders on the living floor.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

Corax said:


> He used it only 2 times vs BM. This is a very taxing high end move and he said it himself. Even 4 times might be an overestimation of his abilities though. 4 times might be enough but not likely. Marco regenerated his entire body in MF easily and in Wano he used it for like an hour+healed all fodders on the living floor.


He used it twice on panel and even so, internal damage is internal damage. Without knowledge Marco would simply try to tank it. Anyway, there are even more basic ways to hurt Marco ( see Garp, King )


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> He used it twice on panel and even so, internal damage is internal damage. Without knowledge Marco would simply try to tank it. Anyway, there are even more basic ways to hurt Marco ( see Garp, King )


Garp and King are physical beasts and have good haki (Garp has great haki). Law's only weapon here is his DF powers mostly.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 1, 2022)

Corax said:


> Garp and King are physical beasts and have good haki (Garp has great haki). Law's only weapon here is his DF powers mostly.


Law also has haki and can hurt individuals more durable than Marco. King doesn't have notable haki feats iirc.


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 1, 2022)

You guys really ride for Marco

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

Law > marco


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 1, 2022)

Corax said:


> Over way around. Marco is actually at huge advantage here since by feats Law can use Kroom 3-4 times maximum while Marco easily restored his entire body without much strain. Which is far more dangerous than just some internal damage.





arv993 said:


> Read darkrasengan’s take. Law’s big moves are one hard to get off and two taxing meaning law will be gassed and Marco can easily regenerate.



Awakening was necessary against Big Mom because she is so insanely durable that nothing less was going to cut it, but that's not the case against Marco. Law will be able to deal damage just fine with his standard attacks like counter-shock and Gamma Knife that will wear down his regeneration over time. The fact that Law has spatial hax attacks that don't register as actual damage also gives him potential avenues to just pull Marco's heart out with Mes and call it there.

Marco himself has big wind-up on his big attacks as he has to build momentum soaring through the air. He tries flying at Law with that big flying knee attack and it's likely he'll either...

A. Crash into an anti-bacterial curtain which can safely mitigate attacks from Kaido
B. Crash straight into nothing as Law swaps himself out of the way to safety

Both options Law has been capable of pulling out quick enough to avoid Yonko attacks in close quarters, and Marco would need at least a few dozen of those to keep down Law after what he's proven capable of enduring.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Gotta be able to differentiate between an actual “need”, and a character simply taking advantage of an opportunity.


Ok so your example is when he was facing multiple characters… I mean you’re making my point for me.

Kinemon and others can get hits on dragon jobber kaido in a multiple vs 1 scenario.

It’s not a 1 v 1 which is much tougher esp with higher tier opponents.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 1, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Ok so your example is when he was facing multiple characters… I mean you’re making my point for me.
> 
> Kinemon and others can get hits on dragon jobber kaido in a multiple vs 1 scenario.
> 
> It’s not a 1 v 1 which is much tougher esp with higher tier opponents.


Reaching. The panel clearly shows Law landing his attacks while Kaido was attacking him.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 1, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Reaching. The panel clearly shows Law landing his attacks while Kaido was attacking him.


Reaching lol. Kaido in jobber form facing multiple opponents is a fact. It was a barrage of attacks from the supernova. 


When law can face hybrid kaido, big mom or a cqc fighter like doffy and get off these attacks then yea he wins but he hasn’t shown to be able to do that yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2022)

Law high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 1, 2022)

The deciding factor here is Marco doesn't have any way to end the fight quickly while Law has things like Amputate and Mes that could finish Marco in one hit, which is even harder to dodge if combined with Shambles. Unlike the Yonkou Marco doesn't have the passive CoC necessary to block Shambles. 

Law got this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> The deciding factor here is Marco doesn't have any way to end the fight quickly while Law has things like Amputate and Mes that could finish Marco in one hit, which is even harder to dodge if combined with Shambles. Unlike the Yonkou Marco doesn't have the passive CoC necessary to block Shambles.
> 
> Law got this


Marco is someone no one can finish in one hit, do you even know what his powers are? If kaido/big mom/shanks/mihawk/roger/whitebeard all did one giant hakai at once on marco, he will still regenerate and be able to fight. Thats his whole gimmick. You have to wear out his stamina or he'll regenerate.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> *Marco is someone no one can finish in one hit, do you even know what his powers are?* If kaido/big mom/shanks/mihawk/roger/whitebeard all did one giant hakai at once on marco, he will still regenerate and be able to fight. Thats his whole gimmick. You have to wear out his stamina or he'll regenerate.


Sure he can be oneshotted. Dump him in water and he's done.

And it's questionable whether he can regenerate from things like Amputate and Mes, which doesn't actually damage him. He'd have to grow new body parts while his original ones are still intact to be able to offset the debuff from something like Amputate. Marco hasn't shown the ability to do that. Nothing indicates he can grow a second pair of arms when he already has a pair.

Law Ampuates Marcos' legs and teleports it towards the end of Onigashima, what's Marcos' regeneration going to do if he can't have 4 legs at once?


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

Marcos haki doesn't seem strong enough to block out many of laws attacks.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Sure he can be oneshotted. Dump him in water and he's done.
> 
> And it's questionable whether he can regenerate from things like Amputate and Mes, which doesn't actually damage him. He'd have to grow new body parts while his original ones are still intact to be able to offset the debuff from something like Amputate. Marco hasn't shown the ability to do that. Nothing indicates he can grow a second pair of arms when he already has a pair.


How do they not damage him? And all devilfruit users can be oneshotted in the water, thats obviously not the point.

Also, if law has a move that doesnt damage Marco, at some point hes gonna have to do damage to kill him, in which hes going to regen and undo whatever non-damaging stuff you say hes going to do.

Also, marco is a doctor, you dont think he would know the best course of action if he got crowd controlled by an operation fruit?

If law uses amputate(which he hasnt shown the ability to use of anyone of marcos calibur) marco has a magic flying fruit, he can either fly to his limbs, or damage himself and regenerate.

Law couldnt do this stuff to doffy, how is he doing it to marco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Also, if law has a move that doesnt damage Marco, at some point hes gonna have to do damage to kill him, in which hes going to regen and undo whatever non-damaging stuff you say hes going to do.


Nope. Not in this case:


Heart Over Blade said:


> Law Ampuates Marcos' legs and teleports it towards the end of Onigashima, what's Marcos' regeneration going to do if he can't have 4 legs at once?


He teleports Marco's legs away and just attacks his upper body, no matter how he regens he still won't have his legs


DarkRasengan said:


> Also, marco is a doctor, you dont think he would know the best course of action if he got crowd controlled by an operation fruit?


Knowing what must be done doesn't mean it's easy to do with the enemy preventing you from doing so. In other words, you don't even know how he'd stop something like that and you're counting on him to know. Nothing in his arsenal can cure what I just described


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Also, marco is a doctor, you dont think he would know the best course of action if he got crowd controlled by an operation fruit?



Marco not winning Law gots the feats /experience against opponents that can regen Ala logias. 

Laws haki is stronger and when law faces a foe whom can't defend against his DF powers its not a fight anymore its an operation.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Marco not winning Law gots the feats /experience against opponents that can regen Ala logias.
> 
> Laws haki is stronger and when law faces a foe whom can't defend against his DF powers its not a fight anymore its an operation.


Your misunderstanding of logias bothers me. Logias don't regen at all. If you hit their actual body, the damage is done and doesn't get undone. Proof laws haki is stronger, marco can defend against his powers amazingly with regen.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Nope. Not in this case:
> 
> He teleports Marco's legs away and just attacks his upper body, no matter how he regens he still won't have his legs
> 
> Knowing what must be done doesn't mean it's easy to do with the enemy preventing you from doing so. In other words, you don't even know how he'd stop something like that and you're counting on him to know. Nothing in his arsenal can cure what I just described


Law couldnt teleport doffys legs away, what makes you think he can do it to marco whos much stronger? also marco just flies if he even does it, which he probably cant.


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Your misunderstanding of logias bothers me. Logias don't regen at all. If you hit their actual body, the damage is done and doesn't get undone.



Sure. Haki is what stops the users from letting attacks pass threw them haki gotta be strong. Garps punch seems to have shaken up Marco pretty well regen be damned. 



DarkRasengan said:


> Proof laws haki is stronger, marco can defend against his powers amazingly with regen.



Marco haki feats are nonexistent....

While Law has overcame haki users who have better haki feats then Marco. Marco relys on his stall wall DF powers and never won a fight.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 1, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Sure. Haki is what stops the users from letting attacks pass threw them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attacks pass threw them by nature, the only ways you can hit the real body of a logia is seastone, haki or elemental weakness. This is basic stuff man do you really not know this?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Attacks pass threw them by nature, the only ways you can hit the real body of a logia is seastone, haki or elemental weakness. This is basic stuff man do you really not know this?



I just said that, you have yet to prove Marco has the haki prowess not to fall victim to Law. 

Can you read?


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Law couldnt teleport doffys legs away, what makes you think he can do it to marco whos much stronger? also marco just flies if he even does it, which he probably cant.



Flamingo is a CoC user while Marco isn't. . . .Marco is scalpel bait.


----------



## gunchar (Feb 1, 2022)

Law by now to be frank.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 2, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> I just said that, you have yet to prove Marco has the haki prowess not to fall victim to Law.
> 
> Can you read?


You dont even have the basic understanding of preskip stuff, why would i even bother with you.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Reaching lol. Kaido in jobber form facing multiple opponents is a fact. It was a barrage of attacks from the supernova.
> 
> 
> When law can face hybrid kaido, big mom or a cqc fighter like doffy and get off these attacks then yea he wins but he hasn’t shown to be able to do that yet.


Even Momo got to bite dragon Kaido 

Dragon Kaido is really a ridiculous form for combat.


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> You dont even have the basic understanding of preskip stuff, why would i even bother with you.



Confirmed you can't even read.

Failed to prove how Marcos haki can defend against laws df powers, concession accepted kid.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 3, 2022)

Marco seemed like more of a match 1v1 for Big Mom than Law does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Marco seemed like more of match 1v1 for Big Mom than Law does.


Aged like milk.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 3, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Aged like milk.



I don’t think so. He’s obviously capable of hurting her with his strongest attack, but I wouldn’t call Zoro a match for Kaidou 1v1 based on the same reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 3, 2022)

Law sh*ts.


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 3, 2022)

Marco needs more milk to improve his haki if he wants to go against law.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 3, 2022)

Law gets benefit of the doubt from me due to his recent feats but this is not going to be an easy fight for him. Marco can fight top tiers too.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 3, 2022)

Law IMO, but it would be a tough fight.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 4, 2022)

Luffy, Law & Kidd are all stronger than YC1's by a good margin.


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 4, 2022)

Sherlōck said:


> Luffy, Law & Kidd are all stronger than YC1's by a good margin.



I'd say they are stronger then Marco. 

Never subscribed to the YC1 fan made stuff especially when power varies in this story.


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 4, 2022)

Law extreme diff.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Marco.

Big Mom flat out stated that she would need the form she is in right now against Mid and Law just to single handedly fight Marco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 4, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Marco.
> 
> Big Mom *flat out stated that she would need the form she is in right now *against Mid and Law just to single handedly fight Marco


Not what she said


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Not what she said


Practically what she said. Use context clues, she needed a max amount of souls to deal with Marco who is already a half top tier himself.

She would obviously go Bigger Mom against Marco if Law with assistance from Mid pushed her to use it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 4, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Practically what she said. Use context clues, she needed a max amount of souls to deal with Marco who is already a half top tier himself.
> 
> She would obviously go Bigger Mom against Marco if Law with assistance from Mid pushed her to use it.


She said she had no soul weapons to spare. She was worried she'd lose her main weapons in the fight.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> She said she had no soul weapons to spare. She was worried she'd lose her main weapons in the fight.


She mentioned nothing about weapons. She said she didn’t have enough souls in general to spare on Marco. Her personal weapons use bits of her own soul.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 4, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> She mentioned nothing about weapons. She said she didn’t have enough souls in general to spare on Marco. Her personal weapons use bits of her own soul.


The official translation mentions soul weapons.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> The official translation mentions soul weapons.


Maybe you misunderstood/misremembered  it or your official translation got lost in translation.

Big Mom’s Napoleon and Zeus use her own soul just like Prometheus who was negg’d and useless to her understanding. What difference would the other two make for her to highlight their absence? She referred to needing an abundance of souls to power herself up like she showed against Law and Mid.

Another comprehension of soul weapons would be the thousands of homies she created against them but that still falls under powering herself up since they go through her first before she redistributes a portion of the souls to other objects


----------



## TheNirou (Feb 4, 2022)

Law is a tier above YC1s. 

Law has far better stats, better DF mastery and is way more haxed. Law takes this with mid to high diff.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

TheNirou said:


> Law is a tier above YC1s.
> 
> Law has far better stats, better DF mastery and is way more haxed. Law takes this with mid to high diff.


Pretending Marco is but a mere YC1 like King are we? Marco been above standard YC1’s as he is an “inbetweener” capable of singlehandedly pushing top tiers to high difficulty unlike Law who needs a team.

Marco is faster and hits way harder, Law needs Kroom hax to have better damage output but even then it’s not real AP. Law’s hax is meaningless against the phoenix, you cut him he’ll just heal and no evidence an ethereal energy bird can be shocked.

How disrespectful to even suggest Marco gets mid diff’d by Law of all people. Instead Law gets mid diff’d by everyone Marco has traded blows with, including Kizaru, Akainu, Big Mom in a 1v1, and King+Queen

The second captain of the Whitebeard Pirates is still above Law.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 4, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Maybe you misunderstood/misremembered  it or your official translation got lost in translation.
> 
> Big Mom’s Napoleon and Zeus use her own soul just like Prometheus who was negg’d and useless to her understanding. What difference would the other two make for her to highlight their absence? She referred to needing an abundance of souls to power herself up like she showed against Law and Mid.
> 
> Another comprehension of soul weapons would be the thousands of homies she created against them but that still falls under powering herself up since they go through her first before she redistributes a portion of the souls to other objects


That makes little sense either way, unless you think Marco ~ Law and Kid. She has not been pushed this far in years.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> That makes little sense either way, unless you think Marco ~ Law and Kid. She has not been pushed this far in years.


Except it does make sense as Marco is a seasoned veteran from the previous era, RHM to the strongest man alive, stepped up to his place after his death, and lead the crew for 2 years before being defeated in such a massive battle that Teach was delegated a new emperor.

Marco is a renown beast that every top tier dreads to fight. Law is an up and coming newbie still in the shadow of Luffy.

Law gets plucked. Marco is a real undercover top tier. Shanks considers him a peer for a reason and wants him on his crew for a reason. He’s easily on the same level as old Rayleigh and supervises the new gen in the same manner

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

TheNirou said:


> I agree that Marco isn't the typical YC1 like Katakuri, he is a sub tier above characters like Katakuri but Law showed feats that put him a whole tier above YC1 like Kidd or Zoro, those guys are now low top tier and are threats for real top tier like Yonkos, Admirals, Mihawk, Luffy...
> 
> 
> I said mid to high diff, it depends on how the fight goes but if Law lands his final then Marco is done. Law broke bones of freaking Yonko and traumatized Big Mom with his hax.


When did he break bones and traumatized Big Mom??? Or did I just get spoiled
 
Last I checked all he did was electrocute her then get his ass beat, before electrocuting her again in the last chapter when her guard was down…


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

Yeah damn you, @TheNirou 

I got spoiled.


----------



## TheNirou (Feb 4, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Yeah damn you, @TheNirou
> 
> I got spoiled.


Sorry dude, it wasn't intentional to spoiled you, i didn't know that you didn't read the last chapter. 

I just deleted my former post to not spoiled peoples that didn't read the chapter.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 4, 2022)

TheNirou said:


> Sorry dude, it wasn't intentional to spoiled you, i didn't know that you didn't read the last chapter.
> 
> I just deleted my former post to not spoiled peoples that didn't read the chapter.


You mean to tell me the entire chapter for it is leaked???

edit: oh wait wtf I swear the release date was this sunday because I checked at 12 last night and it wasn’t up. Oh guess it’s not a spoiler on the site but I was still spoiled, either way idc anymore

Im gonna go read it now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Feb 5, 2022)

Law shreds Marco, he might even one shot him with his strongest attacks at this point...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sieves (Feb 21, 2022)

I think Law has a good chance here simply for the fact that he may be able to counter Marco’s flames with his more advanced awakened techniques due to internal damages. It seems relatively easy for Law to shambles in to range where needed and let kroomed Kikoku do the rest.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 22, 2022)

It's basically Laws stamina vs Marcos stamina battle . And we all know Law has unlimited stamina

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 22, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> It's basically Laws stamina vs Marcos stamina battle . And we all know Law has unlimited stamina


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 22, 2022)

Law becomes his daddy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Steven (Feb 22, 2022)

Law is the perfect counter for Marcos regen

His slashes dont damage you hence regen cant be used.No way is Marco winning this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Feb 23, 2022)

Kizaru's lasers are some of the most deadly attacks in one piece. Each laser is capable of being fatal and Marco took hundreds of them meaning you'd have to land a killing blow at minimum dozens of times on Marco to defeat him when he's at his peak stamina aka not healing a  giant Battlefield while simultaneously fighting two 1bill commanders.

It's a stretch to say Law can land even one Gamma Knife or Shock Wille in 1v1 as Marco has far better physical stats and Haki. If Law does by some miracle land a killing blow that's just ONE that Marco would heal from while Law would be draining out fast. 

Marco wins this due to the MASSIVE difference in stamina and superior Haki+stats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 23, 2022)

Marco gang still strong even after the guy was put on his ass by base King 
On topic, Law wins of course. His hax and AP are above Marco's paygrade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Feb 26, 2022)

Could go either way imo.

laws most devastating attacks are shocks and I think Marco can heal from that type of damage. But then again, I’m not too sure how Laws hax would work against Marcos instant heals.

pretty weird match up imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 26, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Marco gang still strong even after the guy was put on his ass by base King
> On topic, Law wins of course. His hax and AP are above Marco's paygrade.



Base King is arguably his strongest form though...

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## MYJC (Feb 26, 2022)

Leaning Law after the Big Mom fight. 

I think he's a good matchup for Marco since his attacks probably bypass regen to some degree.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 26, 2022)

Law might take this, but I don't see how his big moves counter Marco's powers. They were shown to ignore durability and cause massive internal damage or produce shockwaves. Marco would simply regenerate from the damage. Even moves like Gamma Knife, would be no good in that regard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

Marco is still a notch above Law

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arv993 (Feb 26, 2022)

The main thing that law gained from the big mom fight feats is that now he is stamina man lol. This is a battle of attrition. Marco doesn’t care how much you hurt him but you need to outlast him esp if you are not a haki master like garp and luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 26, 2022)

They're equally broken powers IMO. Law can basically do anything with his fruit and Marco will just keep coming back no matter what you throw at him. The really broken part of his ability is that the scale of the attack is irrelevant. If Law starts using attacks that quickly drain his stamina in an effort to take him down for good after Marco regenerates from the weaker ones, it could backfire on him.

As someone else pointed above, Kizaru's lasers were all lethal and Marco took hundreds of them in a matter of seconds. You need to destroy him time after time again at the cost of your own stamina before Marco's starts to give in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYJC (Feb 26, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Law might take this, but I don't see how his big moves counter Marco's powers. They were shown to ignore durability and cause massive internal damage or produce shockwaves. Marco would simply regenerate from the damage. Even moves like Gamma Knife, would be no good in that regard.



I'd imagine trying to regen from massive internal damage like that would be a pretty big drain on Marco's stamina. An attack strong enough to hurt Big Mom or Kaido is definitely going to take a lot of stamina to heal from and Marco will only be able to do it so many times. On the other hand Marco's attacks mostly consist of kicking people which Law shouldn't have that hard of a time tanking.

But the bigger issue is that Marco is a close range fighter so he pretty much has to spend most of the fight in Law's room.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

Law was a stamina man since Dressrosa though… And howtfareyoustillalive man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 26, 2022)

MYJC said:


> I'd imagine trying to regen from massive internal damage like that would be a pretty big drain on Marco's stamina. An attack strong enough to hurt Big Mom or Kaido is definitely going to take a lot of stamina to heal from and Marco will only be able to do it so many times. On the other hand Marco's attacks mostly consist of kicking people which Law shouldn't have that hard of a time tanking.
> 
> But the bigger issue is that Marco is a close range fighter so he pretty much has to spend most of the fight in Law's room.


His stamina is just fine even against massive attacks. Kizaru destroyed every part of his body and to Marco it looked just like a warmup. That's the dangerous part of his ability. People really underestimate it because of his fight against King and Queen, ignoring the circumstances.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 26, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> They're equally broken powers IMO. Law can basically do anything with his fruit and Marco will just keep coming back no matter what you throw at him. The really broken part of his ability is that the scale of the attack is irrelevant. If Law starts using attacks that quickly drain his stamina in an effort to take him down for good after Marco regenerates from the weaker ones, it could backfire on him.
> 
> As someone else pointed above, Kizaru's lasers were all lethal and Marco took hundreds of them in a matter of seconds. You need to destroy him time after time again at the cost of your own stamina before Marco's starts to give in.


Exactly and Marco may be less useful offensively against akainu or kaido but for regular humans like law that's not the case. He has enough AP to take/wear you out. Marco was able to injure king in durability mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 26, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Exactly and Marco may be less useful offensively against akainu or kaido but for regular humans like law that's not the case. He has enough AP to take/wear you out. Marco was able to injure king in durability mode.


IMO you either need to be a stamina monster (Admiral/Yonkou level) or get around his regeneration (Darkness fruit) to get a clear W against Marco. In other cases, it gets murky. Otherwise you'll wear yourself out while he has 8 other lives left. Imagine you finally manage to get the opening you needed to land your finisher after hours of fighting and it does nothing.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 26, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> IMO you either need to be a stamina monster (Admiral/Yonkou level) or get around his regeneration (Darkness fruit) to get a clear W against Marco. In other cases, it gets murky. Otherwise you'll wear yourself out while he has 8 other lives left. Imagine you finally manage to get the opening you needed to land your finisher after hours of fighting and it does nothing.


Agreed. I think haki monsters like shanks will take less time to beat Marco vs. Big mom when she uses more of her df.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2022)

Law will find something to fuck Marco's regen powers up.


Law wins.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Law is the perfect counter for Marcos regen
> 
> His slashes dont damage you hence regen cant be used.No way is Marco winning this



What if the slashes just phase right through his flames?


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 26, 2022)

Marco wins by outlasting Law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 26, 2022)

Marco's healing and agility will let him outlast Law for an extreme diff win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Feb 26, 2022)

Law’s whole deal is having crazy high AP and hax, whilst his other physical stats are comparatively lacking. Against a physical fighter like Marco where AP is negated, it’s a pretty bad match-up and he’ll lose trying to go blow-for-blow. I’d also argue that Law doesn’t have the standing in the story to beat a YFM+, ie be considered Yonkou/Admiral-level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Okkutsu (Feb 27, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law’s whole deal is having crazy high AP and hax, whilst his other physical stats are comparatively lacking. Against a physical fighter like Marco where AP is negated, it’s a pretty bad match-up and he’ll lose trying to go blow-for-blow. I’d also argue that Law doesn’t have the standing in the story to beat a YFM+, ie be considered Yonkou/Admiral-level.


Technically, Law doesn’t need to use his higher end moves against Marco. Mes should negate Marco regeneration, and since Marco probably wouldn’t bother to dodge the attack, it should one shot him.

I’m assuming Marco doesn’t have top tier Haki to block these kind of attacks.


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2022)

Law is a bad match up for Marco
he can counter his regen
but even if he couldn’t YC1+ level> YC1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 27, 2022)

Okkutsu said:


> Technically, Law doesn’t need to use his higher end moves against Marco. Mes should negate Marco regeneration, and since Marco probably wouldn’t bother to dodge the attack, it should one shot him.
> 
> I’m assuming Marco doesn’t have top tier Haki to block these kind of attacks.


Marco's CoA was good enough to tag Kizaru so it should be top tier. You need top tier CoO to keep up with him as well, so in those two categories he's more than good enough.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 27, 2022)

Marco was fast enough to react to and take on both King / Queen; and he was winning in speed. King was clearly around Zoro level in speed who was shown to be around Law. This means it’s going to be very difficult for Law to hit Marco; and Law durability is not tanking many of Marco’s hits as well as some other characters. Marco should still logically win this more often then not, but Law is not at the level where he can win


----------



## Empathy (Feb 27, 2022)

Okkutsu said:


> Technically, Law doesn’t need to use his higher end moves against Marco. Mes should negate Marco regeneration, and since Marco probably wouldn’t bother to dodge the attack, it should one shot him.
> 
> I’m assuming Marco doesn’t have top tier Haki to block these kind of attacks.



Why would an injury to Marco’s heart be any different from any other sort of injury, like when he gets shot in the head? Marco’s phoenix regeneration is different from a logia. Why would you assume that Marco’s doesn’t have top tier Haki? He’s a top tier brawling type-fighter, so he’d be more reliant on having superior Haki for his offense than Law is. He showed advanced CoA barrier Haki when he blocked Akainu.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 27, 2022)

Law can't teleport with Shambles when he uses Kroom. So he gains massive power but loses a lot in speed, mobility and unpredictability.
In a 1 vs 1 against a competent character who is YC1 level and above, he has to attack head on. No one is distracting his opponent allowing him to use cheap shots from behind.

Law and Kidd are overall on a similar level as King, Marco and Katakuri, just with stronger finishing moves. But said moves are also hard to land in a 1 vs 1, because Law can't use Shambles to trick the opponent and Kidd needs to charge his attack.

Against Marco, Law should win extreme extreme diff. He will endure Marco's hits and sooner or later (later) land fatal hits that will wear Marco's regeneration. But, again, it would be extremely difficult.


----------



## killfox (Feb 27, 2022)

Marco takes this. Even pre skip he could connect with admirals.
BM said she’d have trouble, he held back Akainu who had feats of fighting WB etc.

Law would never use his Awakening in a 1 vs 1 and it’s extremely risky since when he uses Kroom his whole room is on his sword, meaning no shambles.

Also I can’t see law surviving against Queen+King.

Lastly people forget Marco was “stalling “ King/Queen meaning he wasn’t fighting to kill.

No doubt in my mind if he was he’d do much better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2022)

Law high diff


portrayal also confirms the top of the new gen have surpassed the likes of Marco
he even admits it himself

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## killfox (Feb 27, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law high diff
> 
> 
> portrayal also confirms the top of the new gen have surpassed the likes of Marco
> he even admits it himself


Portrayal says Marco is more of a threat to BM alone than Law is. Straight from her mouth .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 27, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Law is the perfect counter for Marcos regen
> 
> His slashes dont damage you hence regen cant be used.No way is Marco winning this


This. If Law takes limbs then Marco has to do without since its not technically damage.

If not, Marco still has to regrow body parts. Law would only need his awakening once he's wittled Marco down with swordplay, amputations, counter shocks, and injection shots. Once that healing stops functioning at full steam its Shock Wille for the win.


----------



## killfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> This. If Law takes limbs then Marco has to do without since its not technically damage.
> 
> If not, Marco still has to regrow body parts. Law would only need his awakening once he's wittled Marco down with swordplay, amputations, counter shocks, and injection shots. Once that healing stops functioning at full steam its Shock Wille for the win.


You’d be hard pressed to prove Law can slice though Marco when has Haki feats of hitting admirals real body’s.

Marco made King bleed with a few kicks and we see how hard it is to damage King.

By feats Marco has superior Haki than Law. So slicing him won’t work and he can get blitzed.


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Law cuts him up


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

killfox said:


> You’d be hard pressed to prove Law can slice though Marco when has Haki feats of hitting admirals real body’s.
> 
> Marco made King bleed with a few kicks and we see how hard it is to damage King.
> 
> By feats Marco has superior Haki than Law. So slicing him won’t work and he can get blitzed.


Eh, Law has the feat of punching through hybrid Kaido's defense and he's cut a dude (Vergo) who seemed to have superior haki to him by trying harder with a bigger room.

Law has plenty of ways to wear Marco down though.


----------



## killfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Eh, Law has the feat of punching through hybrid Kaido's defense and he's cut a dude (Vergo) who seemed to have superior haki to him by trying harder with a bigger room.


So do the scabbards.
Making king bleed with kicks > Damaging Kaidos scales with DF hax. Also he was never shown to have weaker Haki than vergo at the time. He seemed weaker because he didn’t have his heart. Once he got it back he one shot vergo. Vergo DID however have stronger Haki in the flashback when they were younger. 



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Law has plenty of ways to wear Marco down though.


Law vs Doflamingo shows how law would fare in a 1 vs 1 against someone around his level.

In this case Marco has better Haki feats(hitting logia admirals/making King bleed)

Better speed feats (Able to rush Kizaru, blitz Aokiji, and able to constantly blitz 2 YC at the same time and hold them off) 

Better strength feats ( Able to hold back Akainu, the same guy who can fight WHITEBEARD, and clash with the Yonkou BM)

Better endurance feats (kept going after getting lazered through the chest while wearing seastone cuffs/ against King/Queen he appeared to be down and out only to blitz them and stop their attacks again seconds later and currently in the manga he’s still up going) 

Better stamina (fought multiple days against the Roger pirates) 

Law would be hard pressed to top these feats


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 28, 2022)

I still think people seriously underestimate how broken regeneration is. Even if we assume Marco just stands there and takes everything Law has to offer, he can still walk away fine and Law will have wasted a ton of stamina in useless moves. That's assuming Marco will never retaliate and just wait for Law to burn through his regeneration, which people somehow do all the time.

We've not seen the limits of that power yet. The most the Calamities could achieve was a temporary exhaustion (on nerfed Marco that is), from which he got up seconds later in good enough shape to block King and fly around unbothered. Admiral attack were unable to push it to the limits either. If Law is to take this, his best chance is to use hax that doesn't cause damage. Then it comes down to CoA and if he can get past Marco's in a clear 1v1.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 28, 2022)

Party in the comments, harsh reality in the poll...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Party in the comments, harsh reality in the poll...


58 to 42 what an overwhelming consensus.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 28, 2022)

arv993 said:


> 58 to 42 what an overwhelming consensus.


80-85% of those who voted for Marco are admiral gang members ( there are like, idk, under 4-5 exceptions ), who are a vast community here.  Marco is usually heavily supported by the gang as the guy stalemated an admiral and drew blood from another with a mere kick. 

Him losing here is wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Feb 28, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> I still think people seriously underestimate how broken regeneration is. Even if we assume Marco just stands there and takes everything Law has to offer, he can still walk away fine and Law will have wasted a ton of stamina in useless moves. That's assuming Marco will never retaliate and just wait for Law to burn through his regeneration, which people somehow do all the time.
> 
> We've not seen the limits of that power yet. The most the Calamities could achieve was a temporary exhaustion (on nerfed Marco that is), from which he got up seconds later in good enough shape to block King and fly around unbothered. Admiral attack were unable to push it to the limits either. If Law is to take this, his best chance is to use hax that doesn't cause damage. Then it comes down to CoA and if he can get past Marco's in a clear 1v1.


Law is the perfect counter for Marco

Laws cuts does not damage you,hence Marcos regen does not getting trigger'd.

He swings his sword and Marco loses a bodypart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> 80-85% of those who voted for Marco are admiral gang members ( there are like, idk, under 4-5 exceptions ), who are a vast community here.  Marco is usually heavily supported by the gang as the guy stalemated an admiral and drew blood from another with a mere kick.
> 
> Him losing here is wow.


Well, I do agree that the group is quite biased; the fact is this is a close fight due to the matchup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## killfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Law is the perfect counter for Marco
> 
> Laws cuts does not damage you,hence Marcos regen does not getting trigger'd.
> 
> He swings his sword and Marco loses a bodypart.


Until Law shows he can touch a logia admirals body Marco has superior Haki.

The fact that Marco made King bleed and Zorro needed advanced Haki to hurt him says a whole lot.

In conclusion Marco won’t have to worry about getting sliced the same way smoker didn’t have to worry. Except Marcos Haki >>>>>Smokers


----------



## Gabzy (Feb 28, 2022)

Wait, why is it it impressive to touch a logia body?


----------



## Steven (Feb 28, 2022)

killfox said:


> Until Law shows he can touch a logia admirals body Marco has superior Haki.


You need Basic CoA to being able to hit Logias Body


killfox said:


> The fact that Marco made King bleed and Zorro needed advanced Haki to hurt him says a whole lot.


Good that Laws Hax does ignore Durability.Not to say>BM´s defense>Alberts.Not sure whats your point here


killfox said:


> In conclusion Marco won’t have to worry about getting sliced the same way smoker didn’t have to worry. Except Marcos Haki >>>>>Smokers


Marco aint a Logia or special Paramecia like Kata which allows you to shape shift your body


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Wait, why is it it impressive to touch a logia body?


because Marco couldn't once and therefore it means only a top tier can
...



...



...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Wait, why is it it impressive to touch a logia body?


Its specifically the Color Trio. Marco and Vista failed to connect with Akainu and Whitebeard failed to connect with Kizaru and Aokiji.

Which reminds me that Marco can use his talons for slashes....I had forgotten that.



killfox said:


> Law vs Doflamingo shows how law would fare in a 1 vs 1 against someone around his level.


Disagree entirely that this is true.

Smoker or Vergo would be better cases as both had physical strength and speed on par with him as well as haki sufficient to block his spatial hax. Doflamingo seemed well above Law in terms of strength.

I do agree though that his CoA is likely superior based on feats. However, I don't think there is any reason to believe that it is massively superior given that Marco has no advanced forms or hardening and even if considered overall superior to Law is not massively superior.

Regardless, Law is not limited to his spatial slashes as mentioned previously and has many options to wear Marcos regen down without steamrolling his own stamina.


Eustathios said:


> I still think people seriously underestimate how broken regeneration is. Even if we assume Marco just stands there and takes everything Law has to offer, he can still walk away fine and Law will have wasted a ton of stamina in useless moves. That's assuming Marco will never retaliate and just wait for Law to burn through his regeneration, which people somehow do all the time.
> 
> We've not seen the limits of that power yet. The most the Calamities could achieve was a temporary exhaustion (on nerfed Marco that is), from which he got up seconds later in good enough shape to block King and fly around unbothered. Admiral attack were unable to push it to the limits either. If Law is to take this, his best chance is to use hax that doesn't cause damage. Then it comes down to CoA and if he can get past Marco's in a clear 1v1.


Well we don't know how it works and likely never will.

However, we know he can become bloodied and exhausted even while his regen is active. He also wasn't fine after the King/Queen fight as he indicated carrying Izo was a strain on his body.

That was a long fight against the Calamities but Law has been fighting as long against a superior foe.


----------



## Beast (Feb 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Law will find something to fuck Marco's regen powers up.
> 
> 
> Law wins.


Looool  and there’s people here that actually look at this post and think this speaks positively of law


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> Looool  and there’s people here that actually look at this post and think this speaks positively of law


Man has an ability for every fucking situation.

It's insane.


----------



## Beast (Feb 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Man has an ability for every fucking situation.
> 
> It's insane.


had to call bull on  R Room, probably the most plot based ability given to anyone.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 28, 2022)

Law with *extreme* _(low)_ diff.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> had to call bull on  R Room, probably the most plot based ability given to anyone.


the man happened to have an ability he's never shown once to counter her ability after all this time.

Madness.


----------



## killfox (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Its specifically the Color Trio. Marco and Vista failed to connect with Akainu and Whitebeard failed to connect with Kizaru and Aokiji.
> 
> Which reminds me that Marco can use his talons for slashes....I had forgotten that.
> 
> ...





Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Its specifically the Color Trio. Marco and Vista failed to connect with Akainu and Whitebeard failed to connect with Kizaru and Aokiji.
> 
> Which reminds me that Marco can use his talons for slashes....I had forgotten that.





Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Disagree entirely that this is true.
> 
> Smoker or Vergo would be better cases as both had physical strength and speed on par with him as well as haki sufficient to block his spatial hax. Doflamingo seemed well above Law in terms of strength.


Regardless my point is that Laws spatial hax won’t work due to Marcos haki



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> I do agree though that his CoA is likely superior based on feats.


I’m glad you agree that by feats Marco Haki > Laws Haki 



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> However, I don't think there is any reason to believe that it is massively superior given that Marco has no advanced forms or hardening and even if considered overall superior to Law is not massively superior.


Feats speak for themselves. He made king bleed with kicks . King tanked MULTIPLE. Advanced CoC attacks to defeat and was tanking Enma slashes like nothing. 


Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Regardless, Law is not limited to his spatial slashes as mentioned previously and has many options to wear Marcos regen down without steamrolling his own stamina.


Many options to wear Marco down? Such as what? Gamma knife? (He won’t hit in a 1 vs 1) 

Awakening won’t land against Marco in a 1 vs 1 .

Spatial slashes don’t work so he has to get in close. Zorro vs King shows what it’s like to fight a flying zoan in a 1 vs 1. Extremely difficult yet that same king was getting overwhelmed with back up.

Marco takes this.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

killfox said:


> Regardless my point is that Laws spatial hax won’t work due to Marcos haki


That's not certain.


killfox said:


> Many options to wear Marco down? Such as what?


Tact, Counter Shock, Mes, Injection Shot, and swordplay.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> That's not certain.
> 
> Tact, Counter Shock, Mes, Injection Shot, and swordplay.


Getting even those off on a speedy Marco is tough, and law will also be taking damage.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 28, 2022)

i imagine Law just strangles him, it seems marco cant use regeneration against strangling.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> That's not certain.
> 
> Tact, Counter Shock, Mes, Injection Shot, and swordplay.


Mes is the only viable option here. The rest won't be doing anything significant even if they land. We're talking about the same guy who tanked attacks from some of the heaviest hitters in the manga like they were nothing. None of Law's attacks bar his massive Awakening moves can compete with these, still:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 28, 2022)

Law steals Marco's heart


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Getting even those off on a speedy Marco is tough, and law will also be taking damage.


Right Law isn't stomping; It'll be a fight.


Eustathios said:


> Mes is the only viable option here. The rest won't be doing anything significant even if they land. We're talking about the same guy who tanked attacks from some of the heaviest hitters in the manga like they were nothing. None of Law's attacks bar his massive Awakening moves can compete with these, still:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nah, Law made Kaido and Big Mom scream in pain with those hits and bleed with Injection Shot. He can hurt Marco and grind him down.


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 28, 2022)

The Law downplay continues..


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Right Law isn't stomping; It'll be a fight.
> 
> Nah, Law made Kaido and Big Mom scream in pain with those hits and bleed with Injection Shot. He can hurt Marco and grind him down.


The amount of damage doesn't matter against Marco. Even if you desintegrate him completely like Kizaru did, he will still come back. This whole line of thought assumes that Law will just land attack after attack and Marco will stand there doing nothing. If we go by Zoro vs King, that's hardly the case IMO. Law's best chances are with hax moves that bypass regeneration. Marco's best bet would be to rely on his speed and agility.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 28, 2022)

Considering Marco’s relatively low ap, as well as Law’s ridiculous endurance, don’t see Marco putting him down before he either gets hax’d or the attacks take their toll on his regen.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 28, 2022)

Law can regenerate stamina faster than marco can regenerate wounds


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> The amount of damage doesn't matter against Marco. Even if you desintegrate him completely like Kizaru did, he will still come back. This whole line of thought assumes that Law will just land attack after attack and Marco will stand there doing nothing. If we go by Zoro vs King, that's hardly the case IMO. Law's best chances are with hax moves that bypass regeneration. Marco's best bet would be to rely on his speed and agility.


That's not the line of thought really or at least it's not mine. I think it'll be a fight with both sides landing hits. 

I just think Law is superior and will outlast Marco. 

Law just took a barrage of hardened punches from the Big Mom who could grab Marco by his neck and render him defensless. I wouldn't think Marco is much stronger than Big Mom if he is at all and it's going to take a lot of kicks to wear down Law who is also no slouch in speed and mobility.

Marco was exhausted after his healing wore off so either overusing his power exhausts him or his none regen stamina isn't noteworthy since King wore through it after not too much time. Marco vs King solo was about as long as Kaido vs Yamato and Marco was gassed.


It seems like Law was active for much longer against Kaido and Big Mom.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 28, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> That's not the line of thought really or at least it's not mine. I think it'll be a fight with both sides landing hits.
> 
> I just think Law is superior and will outlast Marco.
> 
> Law just took a barrage of hardened punches from the Big Mom who could grab Marco by his neck and render him defensless. I wouldn't think Marco is much stronger than Big Mom if he is at all and it's going to take a lot of kicks to wear down Law who is also no slouch in speed and mobility.


BM grabbing him is no different to Marco restraining King + Queen. It won't be an easy fight and I'm not really taking sides here, I just don't think it's as straightforward as some people make it out to be.


Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Marco was exhausted after his healing wore off so either overusing his power exhausts him or his none regen stamina isn't noteworthy since King wore through it after not too much time. Marco vs King solo was about as long as Kaido vs Yamato and Marco was gassed.


The context of his fight with the Calamities was clear. The battle started before the RT and Marco was still going strong well after things upstairs were done. He spread his flames to thousands of others, had to lend help to fodder at least twice on panel and was contending with King + Queen + flying Zoans. Point of the matter is that he was nerfed in the struggle and he still did fine. His stamina was temporarily exhausted in 1022 and he came back without issues a few moments later.


Oberyn Nymeros said:


> It seems like Law was active for much longer against Kaido and Big Mom.


Difference is that Law fought these battles side by side with other characters as strong as him or even stronger and we've seen the difference numbers can make in Wano.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 28, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> BM grabbing him is no different to Marco restraining King + Queen. It won't be an easy fight and I'm not really taking sides here, I just don't think it's as straightforward as some people make it out to be.


Well I agree that it's no different, but I also think Marco has better physical strength than those two. I don't know if you think the same about Big Mom and Marco.

I think it's a pretty straightforward fight; it's just going to take a while for Law to start doing actual damage.


Eustathios said:


> The context of his fight with the Calamities was clear. The battle started before the RT and Marco was still going strong well after things upstairs were done. He spread his flames to thousands of others, had to lend help to fodder at least twice on panel and was contending with King + Queen + flying Zoans. Point of the matter is that he was nerfed in the struggle and he still did fine. His stamina was temporarily exhausted in 1022 and he came back without issues a few moments later.


Ehhh, it started like a few minutes before Roof Piece, and we see by the time of 1006 while Roof Piece is still midswing that Queen isn't really focused on the fight at all. It's Marco who repeatedly pops in to tag Queen while Queen is messing with fodder.

In 1007 King must've been kicked hard enough to contemplate his life choices because he's nowhere to be seen while Marco gets involved in the tanuki gag and from there its no longer a 2 vs 1....It's just King vs Marco and there's an indeterminate period where it was King and Queen jumping Sanji and laying waste to the live floor.

Why am I saying all this? I just see that Marco spent way more time in a 1 vs 1 than in a 2 vs 1, his secondary opponent wasn't paying attention, and his main opponent during this time wasn't significantly depleted afterwards.

Marco is impressive, but I don't think anything we saw is a strong indicator to me that it's impossible for someone of Law's caliber to eat through his stamina in a 1 vs 1.


Eustathios said:


> Difference is that Law fought these battles side by side with other characters as strong as him or even stronger and we've seen the difference numbers can make in Wano.


That's a difference yes but I brought that up purely to point out the amount of time that both were actively using their powers and fighting.

Note, there was like a 30 minute period between Law eating a Thunder Bagua and then engaging Big Mom but other that he went none stop for 30 chapters.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Ssj2Hokage (Feb 28, 2022)

Law wins


----------



## mondopatrick657 (Mar 1, 2022)

Law high diff


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Marco gang still strong even after the guy was put on his ass by base King
> On topic, Law wins of course. His hax and AP are above Marco's paygrade.


Nerfed Marco who was simultaneously healing a battlefield while fighting two 1bill+ commanders and outnumbered by Base King and all those flying gifters. We saw how effective weaker enemies can be in a much between comparable fighter. Example: Flame in Luffy vs Katakuri or Oniguma in Marco vs Kizaru.

There's a panel where nerfed Base Marco made Base King bleed with a knee strike after he sent him flying into a building. Marco was clearly shown superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

killfox said:


> Until Law shows he can touch a logia admirals body Marco has superior Haki.
> 
> The fact that Marco made King bleed and Zorro needed advanced Haki to hurt him says a whole lot.
> 
> In conclusion Marco won’t have to worry about getting sliced the same way smoker didn’t have to worry. Except Marcos Haki >>>>>Smokers


I'm so shocked someone else noticed a nerfed Base Marco made Base King bleed with Haki alone. His physical prowess is Admiral lvl . Marco hits like a tank and people underestimate him because his Haki isn't as good as a top 5 character's but it's still damn good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Marco hits like a tank


----------

